
Why I Still Get Shunned by Taxi Drivers - e28eta
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/10/why-i-still-get-shunned-by-taxi-drivers/411583/?single_page=true
======
e28eta
I wonder when Uber/Lyft will encounter the same problem. I worry that
residents of poor neighborhoods will receive a low rating from some of the
drivers, based on the same reasons why taxi drivers don't want to provide them
rides.

I think a low rider rating could be even worse than the color of your skin (in
terms of getting a ride from the service - not in any other way!)

Maybe Uber has already turned their data scientists toward the problem and can
detect racist drivers.

